# My Wedding: I'm wearing MAC



## Brandi Girl (Apr 19, 2007)

Hi All,

I'm still fairly new here and thought I would start a thread with some of my wedding pics. 

Please feel free to have a look, there is a link in my signature.

Any comments welcome!

Thanks for looking


----------



## prinzessin784 (Apr 19, 2007)

You looked beautiful!  I love your veil!!  And of course your makeup was stunning!


----------



## MACisME (Apr 19, 2007)

wish the pics were bigger but they're nice from what i can see..


----------



## yummy411 (Apr 19, 2007)

you were such a beautiful bride! your husband is lucky... i voted for you


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Apr 19, 2007)

ur dress was very pretty.. ur mu looks beautiful


----------



## Brandi Girl (Apr 19, 2007)

Thanks for the lovely comments everyone and thanks for voting yummy411.

If you click on the wedding pic link (photobucket) you can click on each pic and they should get bigger.


----------



## Bernadette (Apr 20, 2007)

What a gorgeous wedding! The flowers and reception were fabulous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . Congratulations!


----------



## Holly (Apr 20, 2007)

Wow you look beautiful! And all the pictures are absolutely stunning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Congrats on your big day


----------



## aziajs (Apr 20, 2007)

You looked absolutely beautiful.  Congratulations!  I hope you had a wonderful wedding day and best wishes to you and your husband.


----------



## saniyairshad (Apr 20, 2007)

ur ethereal!!! ur mu is flawless and look like a Goddess


----------



## foxyqt (Apr 20, 2007)

love the hair! =D very nice pictures!


----------



## zori (Apr 20, 2007)

You were a beautiful bride ... very pretty pics!


----------



## Lissa (Apr 20, 2007)

You looked absolutely stunning - love the hair, dress and makeup!!


----------



## Ms. Z (Apr 20, 2007)

Very Beautiful!


----------



## Ciara (Apr 20, 2007)

What a lovely bride...best wishes!!!


----------



## astronaut (Apr 21, 2007)

You looked stunning! Just asking, did you do your makeup or did you hire a MA? I love the photos with homer and bart! HAHA


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Apr 21, 2007)

your wedding pics are stunning! congratulations on getting married 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you looked pretty and i'm voting for you too


----------



## Brandi Girl (Apr 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *astronaut* 

 
_You looked stunning! Just asking, did you do your makeup or did you hire a MA? I love the photos with homer and bart! HAHA_

 
Thanks for all the compliments girls! 

I had a friend of mine, who is a MAC MA do my makeup, she was great on the day. 

And thanks for the vote *Chic 2k6*. I really appreciate the votes, I'm just so excited to be in the competition


----------



## triccc (Apr 22, 2007)

You are such a beautiful bride. I hope you win that contest!


----------



## pink_candy (Apr 25, 2007)

so GORGEOUS!!


----------



## lightnlovly (Apr 26, 2007)

I had to vote for you----those pictures are awesome!  You looked beautiful! I gotta say I love the Simpsons!


----------



## M.A.C_Addiction (Apr 26, 2007)

*I absolutely*



*LOVE*



*the "me at window" picture. It looks something right out of a bridal magazine.*

*You are B-E-A-U-T-I-F-U-L!!!*


----------



## dheedhee (Apr 26, 2007)

ohh you looked BEAUTIFUL, STUNNING and GORGEOUS... love the picture...


----------



## Brandi Girl (Apr 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lightnlovly* 

 
_I had to vote for you----those pictures are awesome!  You looked beautiful! I gotta say I love the Simpsons! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you for the vote and lovely comments 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C_Addiction* 

 
_*I absolutely*



*LOVE*



*the "me at window" picture. It looks something right out of a bridal magazine.*

*You are B-E-A-U-T-I-F-U-L!!!* _

 
Ohhhhh, thank you so much, that is soooo nice! Because of the contest i'm in they have asked if they can use that photo in their magazine. So i'm going to be on the contents page believe it or not 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dheedhee* 

 
_ohh you looked BEAUTIFUL, STUNNING and GORGEOUS... love the picture... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you so much and thank you to everyone who voted and for all the lovely comments


----------



## Simi (Apr 27, 2007)

All pictrues are very beautiful.


----------



## c00ki312 (Apr 28, 2007)

you look so beautiful. congrats!


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 28, 2007)

omg what a beautiful wedding! you look *AMAZING*!!! ur so pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i LOVE that you had your dog be a part of the ceremony! awwwwwww 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i voted for you too!! STUNNING!!


----------



## Urbana (Apr 28, 2007)

oh my! you are too beautiful!!!! i love your hair and your smile


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACisME* 

 
_wish the pics were bigger but they're nice from what i can see.._

 
you can click on the pics to enlarge them


----------



## Brandi Girl (May 8, 2007)

A huge thank you to everyone who voted and all the lovely comments. I will let everyone know the results of the competition when they release them. But even if i don't win i loved my day and i hope everyone enjoyed the pics.


----------



## hishappyending (May 11, 2007)

that is STUNNING. i love your make-up as well. and i love the photos of you by the water with the candles. =)


----------



## Sanne (May 13, 2007)

OMG you look stunning!! I want a dress like that for my wedding!!!


----------



## little teaser (May 13, 2007)

you were a beautiful bride, congrats!


----------

